# My sulcata "screams"



## malasuerte480 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a African Sulcata tortoise that has been with me for about 3 months now, and I've noticed that while he goes to the bathroom he "screams" or at least he sounds like he does. Is there something wrong? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2012)

I would guess it has some type of blockage making it difficult to go.


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*

He does it every time he goes. Is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 24, 2012)

* My African Sulcata "Screams"*

He's been with me for about 3-4 months now and I've recently noticed he makes squeaking and screaming noises when he goes poop and sometimes when he urinates. Most the time his urine is a chalky pasty white, but I found a huge white chunk of what looks like his urine what do I do?


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

The only time I have heard of sulcatas screaming during potty time is when there was a blockage. There are other threads here started by people dealing with with blockages. Sometimes they pass with lots of soaking, sometimes they pass with mineral oil, occasionally they need surgery. Here are a couple links to look at. Notice the photo on jpmcclure's posts. That's an x-ray of her tortoise with a tummy full of rocks. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-D-Day-for-Thor#axzz27QcN7ijD

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Please-help-re-Dixie#axzz27QcN7ijD


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*

Thank you so much shellysmom! I'm new to this site so forgive my lack of knowledge please.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*



malasuerte480 said:


> Thank you so much shellysmom! I'm new to this site so forgive my lack of knowledge please.



No problem! There's a search bar up top, so helpful info may pop up if you put in "blockages" or "mineral oil," something to that effect.

Please keep us updated as to how your tort is doing, and consider yourself lucky if you have a reptile or exotics vet in your area that is familiar with tortoises. There's definitely something not right with your tort, so IF you can get to a good vet, that might help a lot. Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, malasuerte480!!

I'm sorry that you're having trouble with your little baby. I believe it is time for a vet visit.

When the urates get hard and rock-like, in young tortoises or babies, it is usually because they have not been kept hydrated. Until you can get the baby to the vet, soak him every day in warm water. Find a bowl or small tub with tall sides that he can't climb out of, add enough warm water to come up to the middle of his sides, and leave him in there for about a half hour. Check on him often, because sometimes babies will tip over and land on their back when being soaked.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my, I think your poor baby needs a vet visit immediately. I hope all goes well. Lots of warm soaks..


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*

He's about a year and a half to two years old, I've only had him for a few months to clarify age. I soak him twice a week but now it's daily, he goes potty every time he's soaked. I'm planning on a vet visit soon ill post a picture of him.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2012)

Daily long warm water soaks.....spray his food offerings with water....and if you can get a bit of mineral oil in him (on a bite of his food) and be sure to offer up plenty of opportunity for exercise...also make sure your temps are adequate for digestion...


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 25, 2012)

This is what happened when Dixie went to the vet with a blockage:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Dixie-at-the-vet-Beware-vet-pics#axzz27UXIAtvE


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*

Hope your tort gets better soon!

-Drew


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*



shellysmom said:


> No problem! There's a search bar up top, so helpful info may pop up if you put in "blockages" or "mineral oil," something to that effect.
> 
> Please keep us updated as to how your tort is doing, and consider yourself lucky if you have a reptile or exotics vet in your area that is familiar with tortoises. There's definitely something not right with your tort, so IF you can get to a good vet, that might help a lot. Good luck.



I don't really think he's blocked because he poops regular just makes noise doesn't seem to have problems lettin it out. However I am taking him to the vet and will keep you posted.


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope all go's well. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*



TORTOISEMAN1 said:


> Hope all go's well. Welcome to the forum!



Thank you!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could be just a tiny fart coming from a tiny animal.


----------



## malasuerte480 (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: My sulcata "screams"*



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Could be just a tiny fart coming from a tiny animal.



I was thinking so too, I really hope he's just gassy!


----------

